# skewb bld tutorial



## cuberarun (May 16, 2014)

i got many requests to do this after people started watching this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNsFl5DqwgM

so here it is:


things to clarify this requires tracing only in the 1st step.there is no lettering scheme or anything like that there is also no fixed orientation and i will come to memo at the same time. 

essential algorithms(in sarah's notation)

corners

pi pure twist- AA
L pure twist-AAY'AAY

centers

Uperm-AY2AY2


optional algorithms
Zperm(i use it)
L5C(2look is way faster for me)
pure CLS(i don't think anyone has generated them but i have 2 cases i don't use them even they are good)


steps

1.tracing
2.finish layer
3.solve corners
4.solve centers


step1-tracing

in this step during memo you see the most optimal moves to permute corners around the corresponding center and memorize the moves the important thing is you see where the rest of the pieces get permuted.be color neutral.

step2-finish layer
in this step you orient the tracing block(the stage after step1) so that it forms a solved layer during this try to solve all the corners on the top layer.memorize the way to twist them.

step3-solve corners
basically the corners will be permuted but not oriented you orient them.keep in mind that when you are solving step2 the top layer corners would be affected.therefore memorize how the corners will be.

step4-solve centers

you should know how the centers are looking now you basically solve them using Uperm or L5C. 

tips:master step1 then everything is easy.


----------

